# Rat Fink sculpt



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm starting a new project I found a picture on line yesterday that I really like so I think I'm going to try to do a model of it. It has our finky friend in a deuce with Mini Mouse and a very unhappy Micky running after them. I was thinking about useing the body from a 1/18 scale diecast deuce that I have but I decided I want to do the car in the style of the old kits like "Mother's Worry". So I'm going to do the car body, tires and all three figures in Sculpey. I'll scratch build the frame and use a 1/10 scale blown hemi model kit engine for it. I have started a styrofoam mold to sculpt the 32 deuce body on after I get it into the rough shape I'll cover it in aluminum foil and apply the Sculpey to it. Then I'll bake it and the body will be ready. I will post some pics when the body is done. This is the picture I found.


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

:thumbsup:Very cool, and ambitious project! Any ideas how you'll be doing the flames and smoke yet? I'll be watching, and good luck with it!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Bwah ha ha! In the words of a certain cartoon rabbit, "This promises to be entertaining!"


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

I love to see WIP on sculpting projects.. this is going to look great!


----------



## leadfoot (Mar 26, 2009)

That is very cool artwork. I love the look on Mickeys face.
Do you happen to have a link to the artist?


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

leadfoot said:


> That is very cool artwork. I love the look on Mickeys face.
> Do you happen to have a link to the artist?


Yep here you go.
http://www.johnnycrap.com/older-kustom-kulture-art


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

Well my experiment worked the Sculpey body is started I made a Styrofoam mold for the body wrapped it in aluminum foil and put the Sculpey on the mold. I still have to sand it and add the details like the trim and fire wall but it's a start.
I also have Rat Fink's head done here are some pictures.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

That's coming along very nicely!


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

I did a little more sculpting last night finished up the Rat's head and got started on Mickie and Minnie.


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Man, that is going to be really cool. I think your'e getting the likeness and expression on Mickey and Minnie down pretty solid. Don't take this wrong as I really like your work and this is only my two cents and maybe not even worth that but I would enlarge on Finky's ears and make the teeth a little wider at the gum line under his snout as they look a little to straight and pointy. Least ways to me, anyway you're doing a hell of a lot better than I ever could.


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

OKCmike said:


> Man, that is going to be really cool. I think your'e getting the likeness and expression on Mickey and Minnie down pretty solid. Don't take this wrong as I really like your work and this is only my two cents and maybe not even worth that but I would enlarge on Finky's ears and make the teeth a little wider at the gum line under his snout as they look a little to straight and pointy. Least ways to me, anyway you're doing a hell of a lot better than I ever could.



Thanks OKCmike, 
I plan to finish those teeth and make the ears a little bigger when the whole figure is done. The teeth are tooth picks that I will use to anchor the Sculpey teeth. I have to get more of the stuff before I can finish Rat Fink I'm going through my supply fast on this project.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Lookin' great so far! :thumbsup:


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

All looks great, but I'm _really_ liking the car body, and how you did it
I'm going to have to give that a go, make my own Weird-O:dude:

Keep up the good work-- can't wait to see more!


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

You are one talented person,love it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

I love watching these kinds of projects unfold. You picked an excellent subject and are doing a great job with your sculpting. I can't wait to see the next post.
Els


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

Well here are the latest pictures it's coming together. I'm holding Mickie up for the pics. I still have to do a lot of sanding on the body.


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

and :thumbsup::thumbsup: Love those pie-crusty slicks! Keep up the _great_ work!


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

RFluhr said:


> Yep here you go.
> http://www.johnnycrap.com/older-kustom-kulture-art


You're doing an incredible job! That takes a level of talent and patience I can't begin to muster.
Great artwork on that site! I can see a lot of that stuff in kit form; the hotrods à la VonFranco's 'Eye Gone Wild', some of the others in Jimmy Flintstone style... Are there any rules for using that artwork to make kits, even if it's a one off for yourself?


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

Disco58 said:


> You're doing an incredible job! That takes a level of talent and patience I can't begin to muster.
> Great artwork on that site! I can see a lot of that stuff in kit form; the hotrods à la VonFranco's 'Eye Gone Wild', some of the others in Jimmy Flintstone style... Are there any rules for using that artwork to make kits, even if it's a one off for yourself?


Thanks for the comments guys, I don't know if there are any rules or not but I'm not going to sell it. I liked the art and wanted to see if I could make a 3-D version of it. I would never try to produce a kit I'm sure that would be a no-no.


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

Disco58 said:


> You're doing an incredible job! That takes a level of talent and patience I can't begin to muster.
> Great artwork on that site! I can see a lot of that stuff in kit form; the hotrods à la VonFranco's 'Eye Gone Wild', some of the others in Jimmy Flintstone style... Are there any rules for using that artwork to make kits, even if it's a one off for yourself?


Von Franco's 'Eye Gone Wild' in kit form by Moebius Models:
http://moebiusmodels.com/eyeGoneWild.php


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Schwinnster said:


> Von Franco's 'Eye Gone Wild' in kit form by Moebius Models:
> http://moebiusmodels.com/eyeGoneWild.php


Yep, that's why I mentioned it--same type of artwork. I had one but decided to sell it instead of build it. The EGW seemed to be pretty popular, do you suppose some of these others might be too? Uhh, hey, Moebius!! I'd like to make the coffee cup -- it suits me perfectly! We have a ceramics store here that is based around a 'make your own' concept, so it might be worth checking into.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great job so far, great sculpting from scratch, actually amazing. I can't wait to see it all painted up, that is going to be something.

Bob K.


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

I finally got the engine in the Fink's Deuce I have run out of Sculpey so I have to get some before I can finish Rat Fink and start painting the car body and figures. I had to stretch the frame to get the motor to fit but it looks pretty good in there. I will post some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

In the words of the late Freddie Prinze...
"LOOOOOOOOOKING GOOOOOOOD!!!"


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

Here are the pictures I promised the other day the car is about done I still have to get more Sculpey to finish the figures.


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

That is so cool with the monster motor. That's the way the artwork always looked and the kits just never matched up to do them justice, but you got it down pat and same goes for your character sculpting. I really can't wait to see it completed and painted. :thumbsup:


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

OKCmike said:


> That is so cool with the monster motor. That's the way the artwork always looked and the kits just never matched up to do them justice, but you got it down pat and same goes for your character sculpting. I really can't wait to see it completed and painted. :thumbsup:



Thanks Mike
You said it I always liked Ed Roth's monster kits but they looked like the cars were an after thought. They just never did justice to the art work. I understand that they were designed for kids, but I've always wanted to do something that actually looked like the art. I should be able to get what I need to finish Rat Fink up here pretty soon. I'm working on two things at once. I got my first commission I'm sculpting the master for a 1/6 scale monster that is going to be made into a kit. So I'm pretty busy right now I will post more pics of the Fink soon.


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

I just finished sculpting the figures and started painting them today. I had to redo Rat Fink's ears because they started drooping the last time I baked him. The three figures should be done by the weekend, then I'll get started on the base, the fire coming from the headers and the tire smoke. I'll post more pictures when the figures are painted.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Thats a sweet build man! You've got the Sculpee down to a science!!


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

THAT STUFF LOOKS SWEAT SICK!!!!!
reminds me of when I was growing up.


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks guys, I have finished the Deuce, Rat Fink and Minnie. I'm not finished painting Mickey yet, here are the pictures.


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

That is just to cool man, I love the expression on Mickey's/Minnie's face, the paint really brings them to life. The car is just out of sight with that detailed big a$$ fully blown engine and the retro skull with crossed pistons and maltese cross on the trunk are really nice details. You should take a bow for creating such a Finkster Masterpiece brother and you ain't even completely finished with it yet! Be anxious to see the base you'll set'em up on.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I agree with OKCMIke, that is a fantastic build and sculpt in this instance. Your creation is extremely well done in the sculpting and the painting. I guess you will have a base of some sort to attach it to?

Bob K.


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

*Totally AWESOME!* Like has already been said, the sculpting and painting of the faces just NAILS IT! 

Absolutley love the look on Minnie's face-- like the RF gave her a roofy or something Just all around AWESOME:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

Well the Rat Fink is finally finished here are the pictures.


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

That is too cool...I want one!
Your really captured the facial expressions. Great job!
Thanks for posting.
Els


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Beautiful creation or hugely ugly creation, whatever is worse I suppose! That really is a fantastic sculpting job and overall build. I've always loved Rat Fink stuff and the mouses, well you know! LOL Looks like the mouses got their own this time. Again, fantastic job and creation.

Bob K.


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys, the only thing I don't like about the dio is the cotton fire coming from the headers. I just could not think of a good way to model fire, I think the smoke looks pretty good though.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very, very cool!!:thumbsup: Nice job on all the sculpting! Very creative. - Denis


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

RFluhr said:


> ...the only thing I don't like about the dio is the cotton fire coming from the headers. I just could not think of a good way to model fire, I think the smoke looks pretty good though.


The cotton looks fine, and you did great job on the coloring! I've only seen a couple kits with molded fire that looked half decent, and the credit there goes to the painter, not the piece. Fire is nothing more than hot gases, with the color variations coming from the oxygen content (and sometimes burning particulate matter) in a particular area of the flame. As such you can see through areas of it, and the stranded cotton fibers allow that more than a solid piece could ever hope to. The way you've done the tire smoke is great too!:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Stunning work!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 
I love it!!

Chris.


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jun 8, 2001)

AWESOME FINK.
I like your work.

GHB :thumbsup:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice job!!!!! Nice to see other people's takes on ideas!!
Steve


----------

